# FSX Gold Won't Install



## Jumphere (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey guys. I installed FSX standard about a year ago and ran into problems with my computer and had to reset it. I didn't uninstall anything. I just reset the computer. This is windows 8 by the way. So i tried reinstalling FSX after the reset and it got to 99% and had an error. I got the computer to ignore the error and finished installation. Anyway, I just bought FSX Gold yesterday, and I can't find FSX in control panel to uninstall it so I can install the new one, because when I put the Gold CD in, it says it's going to upgrade FSX and then it runs into an error before installation even begins. I downloaded the microsoft troubleshooter to try and uninstall it for me. I also made the stupid mistake of deleting the FSX folder off my computer. Then I restored it from Recycle Bin, and then took it off again this morning. And now I can't get it back. Either way, I created a Partition on my hard drive, and want to know how to install it on there. If that's possible? If not, can someone tell me how to get standard FSX off my computer. It's just annoying now. 
Thanks!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

To install it to the partition just change the file path when installing it. And I don't think you have to uninstall Standard, I think Gold just install over it. I think; it's been awhile since I did it. :ermm:


----------



## Jumphere (Nov 29, 2013)

How do I change the file path while installing? There is no option for that. Any help would... Help lol. Thanks!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

You'll have to change the file while in the install setup menu. You can't do it after you start the install.


----------

